# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  المصحيكم شنو (بوست ونسه للعزابة خاااااصة)

## عجبكو

*:tfkeer::tfkeer::tfkeer::tfkeer::tfkeer::tfkeer:



















:bngo9:





المصحيكم شنو لي هسي 




كدي اتفضلو اكلو عشان نتفاهم 





*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا عاوز فتة انا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*الونسة عندك والله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*معليش الفته خليناها اطورنا 
اكل ده والمره الجاية فتة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*عامل ريجيم ههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*صباحكم  زين انا كنت شغال مذكرات والحمد لله فرغت وماشي انوم  فتكم بعافيه  العبو  ام حرينا  تصبحوا علي خير وانتصار الزعيم السمح بعدين
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا عيساوي وهمتك قوية 


ويا استاذ ابراهيم وانت من اهلو
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*اها ما قلت لي المصحيك شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله شكلو عزابة مافي يا حليل زمن البرنسيسة و حسن يعقوب و مجد الدين شريف والله كاااااااااااااااااااانت ايام
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

اها ما قلت لي المصحيك شنو ؟






والله عدم شغلة بس هههههههههههههههههه



:019:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

والله شكلو عزابة مافي يا حليل زمن البرنسيسة و حسن يعقوب و مجد الدين شريف والله كاااااااااااااااااااانت ايام



 هههههههههههههه كلهم عرسو خلوك ولا شنو ؟
ثانيا انا ما عاجبك ولا شنو خخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*مشي نام وخلاني وحيد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

مشي نام وخلاني وحيد





لا والله قااااااااااااعد خخخخخخخخخخخخخ :pati001:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*بتتسوك قدامي ما بتخجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

هههههههههههههه كلهم عرسو خلوك ولا شنو ؟
ثانيا انا ما عاجبك ولا شنو خخخخخخخخخخ





والله يا اخوي انت عاجبني و مالي عيني وهم ما حوريك :ANSmile09: هههههههههههههههههههههه












































والله عرست البرنسيسة بس :bnfjr:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

بتتسوك قدامي ما بتخجل





:lllolll::punk:


عادي يا مان ما بيناتنا :nninn1:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*دي عارفة قديييييييييييييييييييمة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه انت اخوانك واخواتك كيف ممكن نبقي نسايب ولا حاجة خخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*شرد شردة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*حاحول اسمي لمشرد الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*والله يا عجبكو خخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*يلا في امان الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههه انت اخوانك واخواتك كيف ممكن نبقي نسايب ولا حاجة خخخخخ









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

شرد شردة واحدة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

حاحول اسمي لمشرد الصفوة









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

والله يا عجبكو خخخخخ









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

يلا في امان الله





شنو يا مان بدري بس والله كنت برد في بوست تاني خخخخخخخخخخ :mig001:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏عجبكو, ‏najma


هلا يا najma السوال الاول المسهرك شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏عجبكو, ‏خالد عيساوي


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ يا اخوي نحنا برانا العزابة هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ما شردت يعتي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله لسه ما شردته لكن احتمال ههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ههههههههههههههههههه يلا جاوب ولا اشرد خخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله لو عندك اختك مافي مشكلة بناسبك هههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*خالد شرد خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اها وانت كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اها وانت كيف ؟





والله يا اخوي انت مافي ليك طريقة معاي :058:
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*جمعا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هههههههههههههههههههه


خلاص يا زول وكت المافي نسب النمشي ننوم ساي تصبح علي خير
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*وانت اهلو يا الكنت عاوز اناسبك وطفشتني ههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------

